# Interesting Discussion about Freemasonry with a family member....



## LK600 (Oct 16, 2017)

... Last week I got a call from my sister (I see her maybe once a year, she lives pretty far).  It was while I was performing my EA duty of cooking dinner at the Lodge.  I texted her I was busy cooking at Lodge and I'd call her back later.  She asked what was a Lodge so I told her I was  a Mason.  There was a pause then she texted OOHHHH.... your a Baptist now?  Confused, I texted back a question mark.  She then said Mason's are Baptists because Ben Franklin was a Mason and he was a Baptist.  I am still very perplexed by this entire conversation.  

Does anyone have similar issues in relation to family and masonry?


----------



## Elexir (Oct 16, 2017)

LK600 said:


> ... Last week I got a call from my sister (I see her maybe once a year, she lives pretty far).  It was while I was performing my EA duty of cooking dinner at the Lodge.  I texted her I was busy cooking at Lodge and I'd call her back later.  She asked what was a Lodge so I told her I was  a Mason.  There was a pause then she texted OOHHHH.... your a Baptist now?  Confused, I texted back a question mark.  She then said Mason's are Baptists because Ben Franklin was a Mason and he was a Baptist.  I am still very perplexed by this entire conversation.
> 
> Does anyone have similar issues in relation to family and masonry?



The closest is my stepmom who is sceptical about fraternetys in general and has had a few harsh comments.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 16, 2017)

So far no issues with family. I know there were some questions there since they are both completely devoted to their church. I had them come to my installation when I moved to the East and since then they have been much more accepting of it. I think the questions were there due to the numerous specials on the History Channel.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 16, 2017)

I had a guy, sort of jokingly, come up to me when he saw my S&C on my suit and said 'oh you're in the 'brotherhood', the KKK'. Again he was joking and I just laughed it off. Some people have no clue. Even the "experts" when I listen to them on Youtube or something are so ridiculous it cracks me up.


----------



## LK600 (Oct 16, 2017)

Brent Heilman said:


> So far no issues with family. I know there were some questions there since they are both completely devoted to their church. I had them come to my installation when I moved to the East and since then they have been much more accepting of it. I think the questions were there due to the numerous specials on the History Channel.


yes... the history channel, while highly entertaining, has become somewhat... factually questionable?  lol


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 16, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I had a guy, sort of jokingly, come up to me when he saw my S&C on my suit and said 'oh you're in the 'brotherhood', the KKK'. Again he was joking and I just laughed it off. Some people have no clue. Even the "experts" when I listen to them on Youtube or something are so ridiculous it cracks me up.



No doubt. I just watched one this morning that had me rolling with laughter.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 16, 2017)

LK600 said:


> yes... the history channel, while highly entertaining, has become somewhat... factually questionable?  lol


They seemed to have moved from History to hearsay.


----------



## HoldenMonty (Oct 16, 2017)

My uncle is an "interesting" individual when Masons comes up. He's very against the Masons and thinks that they are out to destroy any kind of faith. But of course he thinks that the Freemasons are a religion... He's very against my Dad being a Mason but him and my Dad never had a good relationship growing up because my uncle would be the worst bully that my Dad ever had growing up so my Dad really doesn't care. I had a pretty good relationship with my uncle until he heard that I became a Mason and told me to get a book called the real secrets of freemasonry... I told him I might pick it up if I ever find one laying around. And ever since then he hasn't really talked to me much at all. I know it's probably not really the proper standpoint but hearing from both my uncle and my Dad about the crap my Uncle would pull and do to my Dad and my uncle still laughs about most of it I really don't care if my uncle doesn't like him or I being a Mason and if he avoids contact with us because of it then we are better for it so we don't have to hear the crap he believes about freemasonry.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 16, 2017)

Haven't gotten any negative feedback from anyone so far and wouldn't care if I did.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 16, 2017)

I just say I'm The Lodge, just say okay..and I keep it moving...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 16, 2017)

I saw that on the History channel, Where did they get their information????


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 16, 2017)

They ain't said nothing bout riding no "goat"..../G\


----------



## MarkR (Oct 17, 2017)

My wife is, as she puts it, a "recovering Catholic."  Many in her family are very active Catholics.  At a family reunion this summer, a couple of them asked me whether it was true that the Masons won't accept Catholics.  I informed them that it was the Church that has a problem with Masons, not the other way around, and that I know many Catholic Freemasons.  They either were satisfied with that answer, or decided to just let it drop.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Oct 17, 2017)

LK600 said:


> It was while I was performing my *EA duty of cooking dinner at the Lodge*.



More interested in hearing about this...


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 17, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> More interested in hearing about this...


Yeah, that's cool if you volunteer to do it but EAs are not slaves to MMs as part of 'their duty'. Your only duty is to learn the cat lecture and keep your obligations.


----------



## LK600 (Oct 17, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> More interested in hearing about this...


I am not forced to do anything.  I am new, and the cooking and cleaning up after is an area of need so... I help.  It's a great way for someone new to serve the lodge (and meet many of it's members).


----------



## LK600 (Oct 17, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Yeah, that's cool if you volunteer to do it but EAs are not slaves to MMs as part of 'their duty'. Your only duty is to learn the cat lecture and keep your obligations.


Whole heartedly agree.  I have never felt like a slave; quite the opposite.  I have met many members and got to know them by serving in this capacity.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 17, 2017)

LK600 said:


> Whole heartedly agree.  I have never felt like a slave; quite the opposite.  I have met many members and got to know them by serving in this capacity.


That's good to hear. I was a little concerned there lol. Glad to hear it's working out well for you.


----------



## LK600 (Oct 17, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> That's good to hear. I was a little concerned there lol. Glad to hear it's working out well for you.


It is thanks you.  To be honest (and this might sound strange), it is still "odd feeling" that so many men greet me with such warmth and friendliness; with genuineness.  Hope in some ways, I never become use to it.  But, whether you call it paying my dues or, finding avenues to serve/contribute to the lodge (EA's are limited in some ways) I think the more involved I am, the closer I am drawn to the brothers and the lodge.  It works for me.


----------



## Keith C (Oct 17, 2017)

LK600 said:


> ...   There was a pause then she texted OOHHHH.... your a Baptist now?  Confused, I texted back a question mark.  She then said Mason's are Baptists because Ben Franklin was a Mason and he was a Baptist.  I am still very perplexed by this entire conversation.



Very odd, since Bro. Franklin was most certainly NOT a Baptist!  He was pretty much a Deist, but he was a Member of the "Old Pine Street Church" (Third Scotts & Mariners Presbyterian Church) in Philadelphia.


----------



## LK600 (Oct 17, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Very odd, since Bro. Franklin was most certainly NOT a Baptist!  He was pretty much a Deist, but he was a Member of the "Old Pine Street Church" (Third Scotts & Mariners Presbyterian Church) in Philadelphia.


I can only say what she said lol... not to it's veracity!


----------



## Matt L (Oct 17, 2017)

I had a neighbor over one day and we were talking in the driveway.  He asked me why I had Mason county tags on my car, I told him I didn't have Mason county tags. He said yes you do, I told him I was a Mason, and it was a Masonic license plate.  He told me it was a cult and walked off.  It's been about 10 years and he will not even wave.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 17, 2017)

Matt L said:


> I had a neighbor over one day and we were talking in the driveway.  He asked me why I had Mason county tags on my car, I told him I didn't have Mason county tags. He said yes you do, I told him I was a Mason, and it was a Masonic license plate.  He told me it was a cult and walked off.  It's been about 10 years and he will not even wave.


That's pretty pathetic on his part....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 18, 2017)

Matt L said:


> I told him I was a Mason, and it was a Masonic license plate. He told me it was a cult and walked off. It's been about 10 years and he will not even wave.


Wow! Good riddance, I say!


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 18, 2017)

The worst thing so far is a friend who jokingly refers to it as a clan meeting. He means it to be funny but I'm put off by it given the current (and past) influence of that organization.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 18, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> That's pretty pathetic on his part....


D*vid I*ke has to have someone to sell to!

Sorry, I'm trying to see a comedic side to this.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 18, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> D*vid I*ke has to have someone to sell to!
> 
> Sorry, I'm trying to see a comedic side to this.


Lol....yeah. The shape shifting alien lizard creatures....lol.


----------



## Keith C (Oct 18, 2017)

LK600 said:


> I can only say what she said lol... not to it's veracity!



I wasn't questioning you, Brother, just trying to grasp the huge lack of logic from the person that said that to you.


----------



## LK600 (Oct 18, 2017)

Keith C said:


> I wasn't questioning you, Brother, just trying to grasp the huge lack of logic from the person that said that to you.


I totally understood that Brother, which is why I said it in jest.  No worries, and yes... it still confuses me.


----------



## frehm (Oct 21, 2017)

Sounds like she should make some research about Freemasonry...

My family members have always been very relaxed with my membership in fraternal orders. They are not likely to join, but still seem happy I found "my thing" and do show polite interest.

The only reactions I got is from a friend and former collegue that have the opinion that it is not necessary for a Christian to be a member in fraternal orders. She is quite critical to the whole thing, but does respect my choice.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 21, 2017)

LK600 said:


> It is thanks you.  To be honest (and this might sound strange), it is still "odd feeling" that so many men greet me with such warmth and friendliness; with genuineness.  Hope in some ways, I never become use to it.  But, whether you call it paying my dues or, finding avenues to serve/contribute to the lodge (EA's are limited in some ways) I think the more involved I am, the closer I am drawn to the brothers and the lodge.  It works for me.



This reminds me of something a Past Master of our Lodge wrote;



> I have to admit I was a bit of a sceptic about the worth of Masonry, but I did enjoy the brotherhood. My biggest bit of scepticism in the first couple of years was coping with totally unknown brothers walking up, vigorously shaking my hand, and telling me how glad they were to meet me. I had worked in PR for many years and couldn't help but take it with a grain or two of salt. Bugger me, I caught myself one night doing exactly the same thing. As I began to reprimand myself, I found that I actually meant it. And I have done ever since.
> 
> Source http://www.lodgedevotion.net/about-...odge-devotion-freemasonry-bro-rudyard-kipling


----------



## Bloke (Oct 21, 2017)

LK600 said:


> ... Last week I got a call from my sister (I see her maybe once a year, she lives pretty far).  It was while I was performing my EA duty of cooking dinner at the Lodge.  I texted her I was busy cooking at Lodge and I'd call her back later.  She asked what was a Lodge so I told her I was  a Mason.  There was a pause then she texted OOHHHH.... your a Baptist now?  Confused, I texted back a question mark.  She then said Mason's are Baptists because Ben Franklin was a Mason and he was a Baptist.  I am still very perplexed by this entire conversation.
> 
> Does anyone have similar issues in relation to family and masonry?



Where do I start ?

With the shortest one. Out with a client who would later become a friend, I said the  word "Freemasonry" and he proceeded to tell me all about it.... at the end of which he said something like "They would never let you in, because you're a catholic".. I was then a Past Master. I think I'd slipped or lead the conversation to the topic because I thought he might be interested and good material.. but after hearing him on the topic I left it. Over the years we got closer and my GF kept seeing him at the Gym. She was surprised to discover he was not a brother, because she thought he "felt" like one (the man is very nice, warm and friendly, civic minded and can talk the leg off a chair; need I say more?). Who say's women are not important in Freemasonry ? Based on her encouragement I approached him again, we invested him as Steward at our Oct Installation.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 22, 2017)

frehm said:


> The only reactions I got is from a friend and former collegue that have the opinion that it is not necessary for a Christian to be a member in fraternal orders. S


Well, it is also not "necessary" for a Christian to take up such activities but that does not mean that there is anything negative about it either. 


frehm said:


> She is quite critical to the whole thing, but does respect my choice.


This sounds like a reasonable person and a good friend.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 22, 2017)

The other two come from my eldest Brother and my Dad.

Dad first.... bear with me..... (and I will premise this by saying he's a Church going Catholic, Past President of the Parish Council etc and I am a member of that Church and have utmost respect for all Faiths...).... So. I worked for my dad for years. One day I return to the office, walk into his office and say "Bloody Christians"....  he asks what is up and I proceed to tell him with outrage how the CEO of a Christian Organisation was lying through his teeth to me. Hypocrisy and dam right dishonest and VERY UNCHRISTIAN.  My dad explained they are the worst kind, they think because God is on their side, they can treat others any way they like... He tells me how a Minister once has several leaders of his congregation lie on his behalf in court during a business dispute and continues saying "they are just like the <<insert groups names>> and the Knights of the Southern Cross and Freemasons, they do not treat others outside their groups with the same respect as those within it". I pause. And I should add my Dad was born in 1933 and until the 1970's there was some degree of sectarianism in Melbourne, Catholic vrs Protestant, born of British (English/Irish) politics and the Conscription Debate here in Melbourne during WW1.... I will also add my Dad is a Knight of the Southern Cross ( for American readers, they are the Australian equivalent of Knights of Columbus).

So I tell him its funny he mentions the Freemasons because I'd joined them and that was not my experience of them. He was not happy at first, but trusts me and he accepted my version of how I saw them. I was very proud and touched to have him at my last Installation, with families invited in after Lodge has closed, he sat to my left in Lodge with our GM to my right. I thought my mum might also object, but turned out her fav cousin was in Lodge as was her uncle.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Oct 22, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Yeah, that's cool if you volunteer to do it but EAs are not slaves to MMs as part of 'their duty'. Your only duty is to learn the cat lecture and keep your obligations.


In my lodge EAs are not expected to do anything but listen learn and socialize. Younger MMs are serving the food, cleaning the tables and pouring some wine, vodka and coffee. Food we order from catering service and the also clean up and wash diches afterwards.
My last meeting our younger MMs who where suposed to handle the service had to leave so me and another EA "had" to do it and everyone where really sorry for that. I was glad I could help. 


Edit: And what comes to the primary subject.
My om and dad where pretty sceptical about me joining freemasonry. My dad tends to think masons are elitistic group of upper class people who are politically manipulating  the sociaety. I told him that obviously they are not  ebcause I was accepted. 
My mom did some "recearch" and found out that masons are either satanistic of jewish or other religious group who practisse occultism and are a cult like group. I tried to expain her better.
Now both of them are pretty cool about me being a mason when they found out I'm still free but also now accepted man and I havent been brainwashed into a goat riding satanist.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 22, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> In my lodge EAs are not expected to do anything but listen learn and socialize. Younger MMs are serving the food, cleaning the tables and pouring some wine, vodka and coffee. Food we order from catering service and the also clean up and wash diches afterwards.
> My last meeting our younger MMs who where suposed to handle the service had to leave so me and another EA "had" to do it and everyone where really sorry for that. I was glad I could help.
> 
> 
> ...



The Satanist stuff cracks me up. People see a star here and there, a skull, triangles, numbers or burning tapir etc. and suddenly it's satanic. The fact is, some 'occult' groups utilize the same or similar symbolism and people tie them all together. A lot of those same groups use the cross as well but that gets glazed over. Furthermore, many 'fringe' Masonic groups or occult groups were actually founded by Master Masons so they were clearly influenced by Masonry. Learning the meaning of some of these symbols are important but it won't happen with everyone.

As for the Jewish things, there is a lot of Jewish symbolism in Masonry and really, I don't see any problem with that. It's the oldest of the big 3 religions and has had the most impact on the later religions in that area.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 22, 2017)

Bloke said:


> So I tell him its funny he mentions the Freemasons because I'd joined them and that was not my experience of them. He was not happy at first, but trusts me and he accepted my version of how I saw them. I was very proud and touched to have him at my last Installation, with families invited in after Lodge has closed, he sat to my left in Lodge with our GM to my right. I thought my mum might also object, but turned out her fav cousin was in Lodge as was her uncle.


Great!


CLewey44 said:


> The Satanist stuff cracks me up.


Same here!


CLewey44 said:


> As for the Jewish things, there is a lot of Jewish symbolism in Masonry and really, I don't see any problem with that. It's the oldest of the big 3 religions and has had the most impact on the later religions in that area.


Totally agree.


----------



## MarkR (Oct 24, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> People see a star here and there, a skull, triangles, numbers or _*burning tapir*_ etc. and suddenly it's satanic.


Well, if there's animal sacrifice involved, no wonder people suspect satanism!


----------



## Keith C (Oct 24, 2017)

MarkR said:


> Well, if there's animal sacrifice involved, no wonder people suspect satanism!



Who would burn such a cute little critter?


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 24, 2017)

MarkR said:


> Well, if there's animal sacrifice involved, no wonder people suspect satanism!


Lol I spelled that all wrong...or did I???


----------



## Keith C (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes, the candle (or facsimile thereof) is spelled "taper."

http://grammarist.com/usage/taper-vs-tapir/http://grammarist.com/usage/taper-vs-tapir/


----------



## coachn (Oct 24, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Yes, the candle (or facsimile thereof) is spelled "taper."
> 
> http://grammarist.com/usage/taper-vs-tapir/http://grammarist.com/usage/taper-vs-tapir/


Not to be confused with a burning "tapir".


----------



## David612 (Oct 24, 2017)

coachn said:


> Not to be confused with a burning "tapir".
> 
> View attachment 6057


Quite an obscure symbol in masonry is the burning tapir.


----------



## coachn (Oct 24, 2017)

David612 said:


> Quite an obscure symbol in masonry is the burning tapir.


I'm sure there's must be some well-entrenched hidden esoteric hermetic associated freemasonic meaning other than the usual pork roast and beans.


----------



## David612 (Oct 24, 2017)

coachn said:


> I'm sure there's must be some well-entrenched hidden esoteric hermetic associated freemasonic meaning other than the usual pork roast and beans.


It’s the kosher option? 

Actually I’m not sure that tapir would be kosher.. full disclosure I’m not well versed in kosher requirements or tapirs...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 24, 2017)

MarkR said:


> Well, if there's animal sacrifice involved, no wonder people suspect satanism!





Keith C said:


> Who would burn such a cute little critter?





CLewey44 said:


> Lol I spelled that all wrong...or did I???


Lol!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 24, 2017)

coachn said:


> I'm sure there's must be some well-entrenched hidden esoteric hermetic associated freemasonic meaning other than the usual pork roast and beans.


***snicker snicker***


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 24, 2017)

coachn said:


> Not to be confused with a burning "tapir".
> 
> View attachment 6057


Coach, you've let the cat outta the bag now....


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 24, 2017)

coachn said:


> I'm sure there's must be some well-entrenched hidden esoteric hermetic associated freemasonic meaning other than the usual pork roast and beans.


Tapir is 'goat' in Hebrew so, that pretty much explains it....


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 24, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Tapir is 'goat' in Hebrew so, that pretty much explains it....



Eye see what you did there


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 25, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Tapir is 'goat' in Hebrew so, that pretty much explains it....


Good one.


----------



## Keith C (Oct 25, 2017)

David612 said:


> It’s the kosher option?
> 
> Actually I’m not sure that tapir would be kosher.. full disclosure I’m not well versed in kosher requirements or tapirs...



Tapirs do have cloven hoofs, but they do not chew cud, so they are not kosher.


----------



## David612 (Oct 25, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Tapirs do have cloven hoofs, but they do not chew cud, so they are not kosher.


Darn, The gap in my knowledge has betrayed me and made me look the fool. Not sure if I will be able live this down.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 25, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Tapirs do have cloven hoofs, but they do not chew cud, so they are not kosher.


Wow! The thing that you learn on this forum!


David612 said:


> Darn, The gap in my knowledge has betrayed me and made me look the fool. Not sure if I will be able live this down.


Yes, you most definitely should have known this...lol.


----------



## Keith C (Oct 25, 2017)

All those years of teaching Sunday School paid off!

Leviticus 11:3

_Whatever divides a hoof, thus making split hoofs, and chews the cud, among the animals, that you may eat. _


----------



## David612 (Oct 25, 2017)

Keith C said:


> All those years of teaching Sunday School paid off!
> 
> Leviticus 11:3
> 
> _Whatever divides a hoof, thus making split hoofs, and chews the cud, among the animals, that you may eat. _



And years of enthusiastic tapir keeping I’m sure  
I actually only became familiar with the tapir a few years back thanks to Mr Attenborough, very interesting.


----------



## coachn (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## David612 (Oct 25, 2017)

coachn said:


> View attachment 6059





This is not just the poster art for the 101 dalmations movie but is also the ancient and accepted blueprint for a complete Masonic tapir containment system complete with viewing sidelines.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 26, 2017)

Keith C said:


> All those years of teaching Sunday School paid off!





David612 said:


> And years of enthusiastic tapir keeping I’m sure


***snicker snicker***


----------



## jermy Bell (Jun 30, 2020)

I was moving my dad a couple years ago, and after the last load being loaded, I was soaked. I went to change my shirt behind the truck when my dad came around asking a question, then it went silent. My dad asked if I was a Mason, I was thinking where did that come from ? I forgot I was wearing my square and compass necklace. I said yes I am, been one for 3 years now. I got the standard lecture on how bad the mason's are, blah blah blah. 
So, I asked my dad, what do you think about the shriners ? Them are some good people, they have the children's hospital,  put on parades, etc. I said hmmmm. Interesting. Matter of fact several friends of my dad's have been shriners for over 20 years, I said dad, you have to a Mason in order to be a shriner. Then everything from there on has been fine. I joined a great organization that helps others.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 1, 2020)

jermy Bell said:


> I was moving my dad a couple years ago, and after the last load being loaded, I was soaked. I went to change my shirt behind the truck when my dad came around asking a question, then it went silent. My dad asked if I was a Mason, I was thinking where did that come from ? I forgot I was wearing my square and compass necklace. I said yes I am, been one for 3 years now. I got the standard lecture on how bad the mason's are, blah blah blah.
> So, I asked my dad, what do you think about the shriners ? Them are some good people, they have the children's hospital, put on parades, etc. I said hmmmm. Interesting. Matter of fact several friends of my dad's have been shriners for over 20 years, I said dad, you have to a Mason in order to be a shriner. Then everything from there on has been fine. I joined a great organization that helps others.


Lol! Good answer Brother.


----------



## Matt1 (Jul 3, 2020)

My teenager was very concerned about whether it was safe to join Freemasonry. (I am having second thoughts, too, if preparing a meal is required) Later the same teenager was thrilled to hear that the paths of the Illuminati and the Freemasons crossed in the 18th century. 

But in all, anyone who needs to know has been interested and I'm probably not going to be too open about it - you don't see Freemason bumper stickers or t-shirts in my country.


----------



## YHWH (Jul 4, 2020)

My mother (81 years old) says "if you invoke God, and in your Lodge there is Giuseppe, Luca, Renzo and Carlo, it's all right ..."


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jul 4, 2020)

Ok, I'll ask

Who are Giuseppe, Luca, Renzo and Carlo?


----------



## YHWH (Jul 4, 2020)

they are my friends, people that my mother values very much, so their presence comforted my mother on the seriousness and reliability of the Freemasonry


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh I see : D


----------



## Forthright (Jul 5, 2020)

LK600 said:


> Does anyone have similar issues in relation to family and masonry?



Most of my family knows effectively zero about it.  And basically they have snatches of half-remembered memories of popular fiction depictions of Freemasonry, and some loosely held views based on that.  You know, "Oh, it's a secret society, do you guys know where the grail is" that sort of thing.

A few family members have dug in and asked questions about what it is, and mostly they're bored by the whole thing.  That might be because I'm not very good at explaining it, I'm not sure.  But I think in general the masons that I know are on a certain wavelength, where they're interested in either self-improvement, or learning/growth, and brotherhood, and I think most people most of the time are just not on that wavelength, and so when you give them the scoop on what it really is, they're mostly just bored and don't connect.

Or maybe that's my family.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jul 5, 2020)

Forthright said:


> Or maybe that's my family.



Nope, not just your family. Same here.

Typical comment I get from them is, 'You should go out more'.


----------



## jermy Bell (Jul 5, 2020)

My wife asks, don't you have lodge somewhere tonight ?


----------



## Keith C (Jul 6, 2020)

My Grandfather was a Mason and my Grandmother very active in the OES.  The thing is, he never mentioned it other than talking about the Band he was in in Grotto and how important it was that I should learn to play an instrument.  My Dad was not a Mason, nor was my Uncle, and I am not sure why.

It was alsways in the back of my head to find out more about it, but getting married, having kids, etc did't leave the time.

When I mentioned to my Wife I was thinking about looking into it afer out youngest graduated from HS she supported it entusiastically.  She acually asked a bunch of questions and really engaged with the member of the Investigating Committee.  It was only a couple month after I was Raised that she joined the OES Chapter near where we live.

Our Son if VERY interested in joining, but works 2nd shift at this time, so he will have to wait until a slot open up on 1st shift that he can fill before pursuing it.  My one Son-In-Law was super interested, until I took him to visit the Lodge near where he lives (He and my Daughter live 3 hrs away from us, but Still in PA.)  Unfortunatly while the WM there was very entusiastic, not one other Brother came and introduced themselves to us during the meal, which was a very lackluster effort.  My SIL went home after the meal and I went to Lodge.  Sadly only myself and one other Brother were on the Sidelines as everyone else in attendance had to be shuffled into a Chair.  The meeting was also 90% business and only 10% "Masonic Content" and the folks who were dragooned into sitting in chairs had little idea of what they were doing.  You would think a Lodge which was that short of active Members would be entusiastic about someone showing up looking into joining.  Afterwards, no one from the Lodge ever contacted my SIL, even though the Secretary gathered his contact information.  So in this case first hand experience soured him on Freemasonry.


----------



## Jones322 (Dec 11, 2022)

JanneProeliator said:


> Edit: And what comes to the primary subject.
> My om and dad where pretty sceptical about me joining freemasonry. My dad tends to think masons are elitistic group of upper class people who are politically manipulating  the sociaety. I told him that obviously they are not  ebcause I was accepted.
> My mom did some "recearch" and found out that masons are either satanistic of jewish or other religious group who practisse occultism and are a cult like group. I tried to expain her better.
> Now both of them are pretty cool about me being a mason when they found out I'm still free but also now accepted man and I havent been brainwashed into a goat riding satanist.



My mom had same research foundings. Satanistic rituals and crimes 
My dad liked so much that bought me tuxedo


----------



## coachn (Dec 11, 2022)

Jones322 said:


> My mom had same research foundings. Satanistic rituals and crimes
> My dad liked so much that bought me tuxedo


----------

